# True ByPass electronico en pedales de efectos



## pavlo641 (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola, soy de Argentina, por lo cual me cuesta mucho conseguir los famosos switchs DPDT y 3PDT usados en los pedales de efectos, por lo cual el otro dia estuve ideando un metodo electronico para hacer esta conmutacion.

Bueno la cosa viene asi, yo pense usar un pulsador comun, obviamente lo reforzare para soportar una pisada, que mande la señal a un circuito que se encargue de enviar un pulso a dos reles, uno para la entrada y otro para la salida. Es decir que en un principio los reles conectan la entrada y la salida del pedal sin dejar que la señal entre en el circuito y sea modificada. Luego cuando pulsas el pulsador, el circuito manda la señal a los reles y estos cambian y hacen que la señal proveniente del instrumento pase por el circuito y salga.

Las preguntas son:

¿Se puede hacer esto?
¿Funcionara?
¿Que circuito debo utilizar para mandar solamente un pulso al rele?

Espero sus respuestas
Salu2


----------



## pavlo641 (Ene 18, 2007)

Vamos por favor, alguna ayuda, aca les dejo un esquema sencillo por si no entendieron muy bien mi explicacion. 



Salu2


----------



## el teje (Mar 2, 2009)

yo tambien soy de argentina y tengo el mismo problema y estaba pensando en hacer lo mismo. cuando sepa como hacerlo lo subo


----------



## marvel (Mar 3, 2009)

Yo diseñe lo que vos queres hacer con reles.. Tambien se puede hacer con integrados CD4066 y con optoacopladores..

Revisa estos dos posts que estan llenos de información sobre todo este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/consulta-sobre-pedal-ecualizador-simil-boss-eq-20-a-18462/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/implementacion-footswitch-18218/


Suerte! Saludos..


----------



## el teje (Mar 4, 2009)

muchas gracias!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 18, 2009)

a mi tambien me interesa pero lei los post de marvel y no seria lo q busco...
alguiien puede hacerlo directamente al cuircuito q reemplazo al 3pdt?
todos los efectos grosos q encuentro tienen estos switch y como son tan caros...no da para comprarlos si se puede hacer algo que cumpla la misma funcion y que sea barato...
saludos!


----------



## marvel (Mar 18, 2009)

Si te sentas un rato y lo miras bien, podes adaptar facilmente mis circuitos (o incluso uno de San_Cacho) para reemplazar a un 3PDT.

_Sugerencia: Y si pusieras un rele con 3 circuitos,2 posiciones? (es decir, un rele 3pdt)_

Suerte!


----------



## Rock-R (Ene 11, 2010)

amigos, actualmente estoy en el tema de los pedales y lo que uso es un transmisor-receptor infrarrojos y un rele doble,
tambien sirve un cd4017 con un pulsador y un rele, el tema con el 4017 es que los pulsadores son muy descartables, es decir, despues de un tiempo ya no funcionan como antes...
si llego a encontrar algo que sea mas util, les comento..
saludos


----------



## algp (Ene 12, 2010)

Para un pedal de efectos ( usualmente alimentado por bateria ) no veo muy conveniente el uso de reles, por el consumo de corriente que eso significa.

En realidad tampoco veo necesario romperse los zapatos buscando conmutadores que son realmente dificiles de encontrar, ni inventar muchas cosas.

Basta con mirar diagramas de pedales comunes de marcas como Boss, DOD y otros.

Practicamente todos esos usan conmutadores electronicos basados en jfet.
Funcionan bien y son bastante sencillos.

Es importante encontrar el modelo adecuado de jfet. Si se busca un reemplazo, verificar que tenga una tension Vgs(off ) baja.


----------



## Rock-R (Ene 15, 2010)

Por el tema que mensiona el amigo algp de las baterias, para mi, no duran mucho y la mayoria que me pide que le arme un pedal no usan baterias solo fuente, 
es por eso que no me suelo complicar tanto,...
aca les dejo un posible ejemplo, (en imagen y en .lvw(live wire)) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnzZMsrIutA
PD.:el video no coresponde al archivo adjunto, es la version emisor-receptor infrarrojo.
cualqier duda, no duden en preguntar....
saludos...


----------



## algp (Ene 16, 2010)

Para el diagrama bypass.zip, la polaridad correcta de los diodos que van al gate de los jfets es la contraria a la mostrada.


----------



## chacarock (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola, alguien consiguio armar algo? 

saludos


----------



## Rock-R (Ene 23, 2010)

Amigo algp, no he probado practicamente en circuito, realmente no he podido hacerlo,...
pero si, creo que estan alrevez...
saludos


----------



## algp (Ene 23, 2010)

Rock-R dijo:


> Amigo algp, no he probado practicamente en circuito, realmente no he podido hacerlo,...
> pero si, creo que estan alrevez...
> saludos


Yo tampoco lo he probado. Solamente he comparado con lo que se hace en pedales comerciales.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2010)

2 cositas a tener en cuenta:

1) si bien el consumo energético de los reles no es importante aqui, si lo es el ruido generado en la conmutacion...no olvidemos que es audio, y que eso se preamplifica unas 100 veces y luego a la potencia...

2) si los pulsadores que compran no sirven de mucho pues son de tipo electronicos...no les conviene comprar un pulsador tipo industrial??? esos vienen de muy buena calidad, soportan golpes muy fuertes, y tienen una alta vida útil.

yo compraria el pulsador industrial

por otra parte, para hacer la conmutación del audio yo utilizaria 1 CD4066 (4 llaves digitales bipolares)

saludos.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 26, 2010)

hice un bypas con rele y tenia el problema del ruido de conmutacion, asi que descarte su uso, pero que se puede hacer para tener el "normalmente cerrado" sin el uso de alimentacion?
(me refiero a no tener el efecto activado y que sin alimentacion pase la señal de la guitarra, que en los pedales con switch electronico hace falta tener alimentacon, este o no activado el efecto)


----------

